# Have a dog; soon will be kicked out of the house.



## Eddy Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been living at home with my father for awhile now and I have a small dog that is 5 years old now, and I've raised her since she was a 7 week old puppy. Every night since she has slept with me, and we've done everything together I'm extremely attached to her, the same bond a mother has with her 5 year old daughter.

I haven't been able to find work within a reasonable amount of time like my father had hoped so he is going to kick me out of the house in 4 months. I'll only have one place to go and that is with my Mom, and we'll have to live in a 2 bedroom apartment.

While I'm there I'll have to find work of course, but my question is; if I find a job would it be fine to leave my dog in the apartment while I'm at work? I know she does fine here if I leave the house for 5 hours straight and come back, so I'd guess 9 or 10 hours wouldn't be too much of a difference. I'd take her outside to go potty on my lunch breaks, and taking her outside to get exercise wouldn't be an problem.

I'm just kind of scared about this because I don't know of too many cases where people have dogs but live in an apartment while they are working as well. Please help.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't see the point of this. You answered your own question.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't doubt that you love your dog...

But to compare it to the love a mother has for her child, really? Come on, get some perspective.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I read all I could find on dogs last year when I was saving up for mine, and found that there are a lot of people who leave their dog inside while they're at work. If you're going home during your lunch break she wouldn't be in the house continuously for much longer than usual, right?

It doesn't seem like being in an apartment would be much different than being in a house for a dog who's at home alone. If she's small she'll probably still have plenty of room to run around if she wants to, but I know my dog mostly sleeps or chews on toys when I'm away anyways.

Have you thought of getting a few mental stimulation type toys for her? Like a kong, ball that she has to roll around to get kibble out of, etc. 

Good luck with your situation.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a bit long to leave your dog and it might get a little sad, but I am sure it will be okay if you give your dog a lot of stimulation when you get back and attention, and like others said - make sure there are things in the house to keep her happy and have something to do. But what are you going to do about potty?


----------



## Eddy Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

Well things have changed now and it looks like I won't be able to live with my mother at all now, and I'm probably going to be in a homeless shelter, and will lose my dog...

I just wish there was something I could do to save her... I've never felt so hopeless in my life.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Eddy Stylez said:


> Well things have changed now and it looks like I won't be able to live with my mother at all now, and I'm probably going to be in a homeless shelter, and will lose my dog...
> 
> I just wish there was something I could do to save her... I've never felt so hopeless in my life.


I'm so sorry. That sounds like it really, really sucks, and I wish I could say something more constructive.

You've probably gone over all this ages ago, but there's nobody else you could go to? Might your dog be able to go to someone else you know? A friend, one of your parents, some other family member? Does any homeless shelter in your general area allow pets?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

You still have 4 months. Work your tail off in trying to find a job, document it and tell your father. Perhaps he will let you stay longer. And speaking of jobs, have you considered dog sitting? You seem to love animals very much. It will get you some income.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Contact a local rescue and see if they can help. Many rescues do anything they can to keep a dog in the home, including offering free dog walking and temporary placement for emergencies. Good luck. My dogs are my children and I would be devastated in your shoes.


Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder and search for rescues in your area.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

I live in an apartment building complex and lots of people have dogs. I really wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

Procreate with the dog, sell the puppy/baby crosses to science and bribe your father with the money you'll get.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

that's terrible. your dad sounds like a twat. you're looking for work, aren't you? why does he demand results and not effort?


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Your situation sounds terrible.  Maybe you could try to persuade your father to let you stay for longer. Would he really rather prefer you lived in a homeless shelter?! Maybe if you could stay for a few months longer you could try looking for a temporary job and perhaps a new loving family for your dog.

And I totally get the dog-child thing. She seems to be all the support you have in the world. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Find the dog a good home and get on with making a better life for yourself.


----------



## Eddy Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Find the dog a good home and get on with making a better life for yourself.


sound easy when you say it but actually doing something like that is incredibly difficult, and if it comes down to that it would be the hardest thing I've ever had to do in my entire life.

I once got depressed for 4 years JUST because I was unsatified with my accomplishments in life, I can't even fathom would would happen to me if I lost my own daughter (my dog). 

Some people don't understand the bond that a man and dog can have, to some dogs are just animals no different than a bird or gold fish, well to some they are like human beings that have personality, and bring so much joy into their lives.

I've tried looking on craigslist for a good home for her but PETA has a warning about giving dogs away to "good homes". Apparently there are people out there who pose as loving familys and even bring their children along to make it look all ok, but they actually will sell these dogs to science/research companies to be experimented on, and to pocket some easy cash. There is no way in hell I'm going to give my dog away to someone I don't even know, or TRUST!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

My bad input would be that I've known lots of people who lived in their cars with their dogs. Maybe you could do that. Also--I've known lots of people who brought their dogs in their car to work and then walked it on their breaks (of course, parking in the shade). I appreciate your desire to stick with your dog.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eddy Stylez said:


> sound easy when you say it but actually doing something like that is incredibly difficult, and if it comes down to that it would be the hardest thing I've ever had to do in my entire life.
> 
> I once got depressed for 4 years JUST because I was unsatified with my accomplishments in life, I can't even fathom would would happen to me if I lost my own daughter (my dog).
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that this dog loves you unconditionally, and you likewise. I have felt the same way for a pet more than once. I had no choice but to find them a good home and hope for the best. I was in the military, and I was called for deployment. I left my pets in the care of a spouse of someone who served with me. They had kids. How could I come home and expect them to give them back when they became part of someone elses' family? There comes a point in everyone's life where you have to _love yourself enough to take care of you first_, then you can put yourself in a position to be there for others, not just humans, but pets too. Right now, you need to take care of you. 

I have battled ADHD and depression all my life. I am no stranger to walking the dark places of my psyche. I have had to make some pretty tough choices in my life, but when push comes to shove, I have made them. You will have to do the same, otherwise, you will never be able to make it on your own and will always be someone else's problem. You have choices yet to come that will make this one look small and insignificant, but you will make them because that's what it means to be alive. I tried to kill myself once and nearly succeeded. Having tried that once was enough to make me realize I could never do that again. At least as long as I am alive, I have an opportunity to make a difference. I will take that opportunity and give it freely. Everything else is not up to me.


----------

